# amule et livebox



## Laurence.D (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai des problèmes de connection entre amule et la live box : de pare feu et lowID???
C'est du chinois pour moi, quelqu'un connaitrait il les manipulations à faire pour me parametrer correctement ?
merci de votre aide
à bientôt j'espère
laurence


----------



## Zyrol (29 Août 2006)

voici un tuto qui répondra à tes questions : 

http://www.porciello.com/inventel/emule.htm


----------



## Laurence.D (4 Septembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> voici un tuto qui répondra à tes questions :
> 
> http://www.porciello.com/inventel/emule.htm


Je vais de sute regarder, merci pour ton aide!!


----------



## misanthrope (4 Septembre 2006)

Et si jamais ta livebox est une Sagem, m&#234;me motif m&#234;me punition :

http://www.emule-inside.net/emule/routeurs/wanadoo_livebox.htm#sagem

Pour les firewalls sp&#233;cifiquement (autres que celui int&#233;gr&#233; dans la livebox) :

http://www.emule-inside.net/emule/firewalls.htm


----------



## introid (21 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

perso, j'ai fait ce qui est indique, mais il n'arrive pas a se connecter malgre tout...

Une idee?

Merci


----------

